

Helptext.js - luckydev
http://luckydev.github.com/helptext.js/
jQuery plugin to have help text in the form elements
======
richbradshaw
Why wouldn't you use the placeholder, attribute, then detect support, then use
a fallback if needed... Something like:

function hasPlaceholder() { var input = document.createElement('input');
return ('placeholder' in input); }

should do the job to detect support.

~~~
timmyd
Was thinking the exact same thing - placeHolder support is native with HTML5
spec - so better to utilize the 'future' and rollback for IE<9

[http://dev.w3.org/html5/spec/Overview.html#the-
placeholder-a...](http://dev.w3.org/html5/spec/Overview.html#the-placeholder-
attribute)

------
koblas
Not sure why... in-field labels are a better approach. <http://bit.ly/r4vVAa>
Plus the placeholder attribute is the long term.

------
Vekz
What if I want my password field to say 'password', and on focus to be
obscured with dots?

